# HELP! Do You Press Your Tshirts after wash for store delivery? Deliver folded?



## ferocios31 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I finally got my first purchase order am 90% done producing the tshirts. Were going to deliver to a chain whos going to test us in 4 stores. We just silicone washed our garments and were about to place hangtags on them, but werent sure if we should press them first. Do stores expect for the delivered products to be pressed? Our line is a retro 80s style and the wash looks vintage like Abercrombie/Hollister, so we could get away without pressing, but Id like experienced peoples opinions. 

Also, when you deliver the tees (our order was only 110 to start), what manner do you have the shirts delivered? Folded individually? Ten folded? Packed in polybags? The buyer gave us no specific instruction besides delivery date. Thanks or any advice!


----------



## BuzzCityGraphics (Apr 16, 2015)

It all depends on how wrinkled the shirts are.

If they look freshly new, then no reason behind pressing them. That's coming from someone who has complete access to a dry cleaning plant.

For bigger orders we usually just fold them in bulks of its size.


----------

